# Christopher Nolan's "Tenet" (September 3, 2020)



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 22, 2019)

> Written and directed by Nolan, _Tenet_ is described as “an action epic evolving from the world of international espionage,” and also stars Robert Pattinson, Elizabeth Debicki, Michael Caine, Kenneth Branagh, Bollywood star Dimple Kapadia, and Aaron Taylor-Johnson. It will be filmed across seven countries and, as per Nolan’s cinematic preferences, will be shot using IMAX and 70mm film.


----------



## Amol (May 23, 2019)

John Wick made international espionage famous again. 
And nice to Dimple Kapadia again especially in Hollywood movie.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 23, 2019)

Um not sure about that, John Wick is about the business of hitmen and their world and the story of a retired one that keep finding himself thrown back into that vicious world in order to live a peaceful life.

Espionage films like 007s, Spy Game, Mission: Impossible, Bourne films or Tinker, Taylor, Soldier, Spy fit more the example.


----------



## Amol (May 23, 2019)

You are probably right. I just wanted to praise John Wick for no reason at all.


----------



## Shadow Sovereign (May 28, 2019)

I've always loved Nolan's films. So, I'll be watching this when it comes out.

I'll look forward to the twists and turns, I bet there's gonna be a lot in this. I'm quite excited


----------



## Mider T (May 28, 2019)

I don't think I've ever seen Christopher Nolan's face.  Whenever I picture him I think of Christian Bale.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 11, 2019)

I was so excited when I saw Syncopy logo and the signature Nolan text pop up when the trailer dropped before Hobbs and Shaw started. Curse that trailer not being uploaded online, yet! But at the same time, it's perfect that it's not.


Official website:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 12, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I don't think I've ever seen Christopher Nolan's face.  Whenever I picture him I think of Christian Bale.


He’s uglier DiCaprio

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 12, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> I was so excited when I saw Syncopy logo and the signature Nolan text pop up when the trailer dropped before Hobbs and Shaw started. Curse that trailer not being uploaded online, yet! But at the same time, it's perfect that it's not.
> 
> 
> Official website:



Looks cool and I like how the title works as an ambigram.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 12, 2019)

Surprisingly american cast for nolan.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 28, 2019)

Anybody knows French?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 28, 2019)

rough translation:

The time has come for a new protagonist.

The time has come for missions of a new genre OR The time has come for a new kind of mission.

A film by Chris Nolan

July 2020

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Sep 1, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I don't think I've ever seen Christopher Nolan's face.  Whenever I picture him I think of Christian Bale.


Nolan face = Di Caprio


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 18, 2019)

HIS ENTIRE BODY, SEVERAL FEET out of the way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 19, 2019)

lets fuckin go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> lets fuckin go


Beat me by a few mins


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 19, 2019)

IMAX screenings of Rise of Skywalker also showed a 10 minute preview of the movie. good lord


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 19, 2019)

Looks like an interesting film


----------



## wibisana (Dec 19, 2019)

so it is some kind of mind blowing time travel and shits


----------



## Yasha (Dec 20, 2019)

Yet another Christopher Nolan's "most ambitious work".


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2019)

Fascinating.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 21, 2019)

Goes from a pretty standard if sleek spy film to a typical WACKY VISUALS shenanigans. Seems like another spin of Inception but I like that.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 24, 2019)

I like time travel mechanics and the way it is shown there looks awesome and intriguing.

I just hope it is easy to understand like Interstellar was, personally Inception's rules for me were a little complicated.


----------



## Amol (Dec 27, 2019)

Movie looks like a real mindfuck.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 28, 2019)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I like time travel mechanics and the way it is shown there looks awesome and intriguing.
> 
> I just hope it is easy to understand like Interstellar was, personally Inception's rules for me were a little complicated.


It only took me 8 rewatches to get Inception lol beat that


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 28, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> It only took me 8 rewatches to get Inception lol beat that



Did you sleep through 6 of them?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 28, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Did you sleep through 6 of them?


I only sleep when I want to immerse myself even more while watching


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2020)

I’m really excited about this.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Apr 23, 2020)

Hooray!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 21, 2020)

A new trailer will be out later today.


No sign that Nolan will give in and agree to change the date so far.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 21, 2020)

EDIT:


Hmm.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (May 21, 2020)

This movie looks so fuckin good


also something I noticed:

the way this trailer was cut, when it was showing off Nolan's previous films, the next shot after the movie title showed something related to the movie. for example, after Dark Knight, it cut to Robin Pattinson who is supposed to be the new Batman. After Inception, it cuts to men in suits which is kind of a stretch but pretty much the whole male cast in that movie were dressed up. And after Dunkirk, it cut to actor Kenneth Branagh who was also in Dunkirk as the commander


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2020)

Looks awesome. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 22, 2020)

> Batman: Power
> Inception: Reality
> Interstellar: Space
> Memento: Mind
> ...


----------



## blakstealth (May 22, 2020)

french trailer shows Interstellar


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 22, 2020)

Interesting that this is coming out around the same time that scientist claim to have discovered a possible parallel universe where time moves backwards


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 22, 2020)

hopefully I can stay awake for this unlike Nolan's last 2 films


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 22, 2020)

You slept through Dunkirk?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 22, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> You slept through Dunkirk?



I couldn't even tell you a character's name or a plotline

although I did catch Michael caine on the radio with tom hardy


----------



## Vault (May 24, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Interesting that this is coming out around the same time that scientist claim to have discovered a possible parallel universe where time moves backwards


That was fake news


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2020)

Imma pretend I didn't read that


----------



## Vault (May 24, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Imma pretend I didn't read that



Next time you see someone being absolutely unreasonable to facts and blindly ignoring facts ie trump fans. Think back to this very moment.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2020)

Vault said:


> Next time you see someone being absolutely unreasonable to facts and blindly ignoring facts ie trump fans. Think back to this very moment.


Jesus dude. Why are you so tense?  It's all fun and jokes.


----------



## Vault (May 24, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Jesus dude. Why are you so tense?  It's all fun and jokes.



Oh no that was a joke. I was taken back by your ignoring facts to certain people insistence to ignore the facts given to them.

Shouldn't have put politics into this in hindsight I suppose. But no I wasnt serious at all 

As you were

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 3, 2020)

I wonder if AMC and some other theaters went out of business

It was a dying business before corona


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 3, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I wonder if AMC and some other theaters went out of business
> 
> It was a dying business before corona



if it dies, it dies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I wonder if AMC and some other theaters went out of business
> 
> It was a dying business before corona


Nah not really.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 3, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Nah not really.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2020)

This article wasn't written before Covid-19.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 3, 2020)

Theater longevity was a back and forth topic by experts before corona . 

And my main point is we'll see how long they last now that some movies have switched to being released on streaming.  If that's a success...it won't help their case.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2020)

https://www.businessinsider.com/movie-theater-owner-group-expects-market-largely-open-for-tenet-2020-6


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2020)

Mider T said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/movie-theater-owner-group-expects-market-largely-open-for-tenet-2020-6


Says I have to pay to read


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 6, 2020)

Tanno said:


> then pay


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 8, 2020)

Why does Nolan looks like an aged Bruce Wayne?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 13, 2020)

Pushed back to July 31st


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 25, 2020)

They are thinking on releasing the movie around mid-August. It could be between the 12th or the 14th, likely the latter to match it with a weekend release. 


TBH I still think the delay is way too little when you compare it to other movies that significantly pushed theirs months ago. There could still be cases of COVID around by then if people really don't get how serious this is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 25, 2020)

2 week delays at a time 

I meaannnn… Im looking forward to the film, but these guys are really reaching for that 1st pick summer release coin


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 26, 2020)

Just make it 2021


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2020)

The Chinese cut


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2020)

Mider T said:


> The Chinese cut


Because that extra 30 minutes is when the rona seeps in


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 17, 2020)

yeah because spending 30 less minutes in the theater will improve odds of not contracting covid 

instead of just not going at all to begin with


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 17, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Because that extra 30 minutes is when the rona seeps in



headlines next day

"immune system is weakest during climax of 3 hr movie"


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Jul 20, 2020)

Looks like Tenet will release in Europe and Asia before America.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2020)

So the international release date is set at August 26th, select US cities Sep 3rd followed by a staggered release over the rest of the country.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 12, 2020)

Found a theater playing this near me in September.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2020)

Back to some normalcy.  It's actually weird that theaters were closed for this long.  Would catching a movie be less safe than going to the market?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Back to some normalcy.  It's actually weird that theaters were closed for this long.  Would catching a movie be less safe than going to the market?


*Laughs in Drive-In*


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 16, 2020)

Review 1

"This was clearly made for Nolan fans, through and through, they will love every single minute of it and it’s also his best movie since “Inception.”"



Review 2

“Contrary to mainstream moviegoers, I am not an unabashed fan of Nolan’s movies. For example, I find his best work was actually “Dunkirk,”


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 17, 2020)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Review 1
> 
> "This was clearly made for Nolan fans, through and through, they will love every single minute of it and it’s also his best movie since “Inception.”"
> 
> ...


I liked all of Nolan movies..so I guess I'll like this one too.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 17, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I liked all of Nolan movies..so I guess I'll like this one too.



He's a top film maker. But to say his best work is duncurd... the uncreative oscar bait that has none of Nolan's signature directing style or modern creative innovation is lol

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 22, 2020)

Saw this trailer today at the theater (reopened finally!), a little difficult to follow.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 22, 2020)

I thought the music didn't fit at all, but the movie looks good.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 22, 2020)

The color (grading?) in the trailer that IMAX uploaded looks different from the trailer WB uploaded.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 23, 2020)

blakstealth said:


>



What does it do?

I didn't listen to the whole thing because I kind of think this song sucks but does it have a message somewhere in there?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2020)

Travis Scott needs to chill out


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> What does it do?
> 
> I didn't listen to the whole thing because I kind of think this song sucks but does it have a message somewhere in there?




Sounds like backwards message


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 23, 2020)

What's the message? I still don't hear anything and I feel left out


----------



## Mider T (Aug 24, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> What's the message? I still don't hear anything and I feel left out


There's no helping you.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 24, 2020)

I've now listened to this kanye west knockoff three times in reverse and I don't hear it.

@~Gesy~ you're nicer than mider, what's the backwards message. It better not be the beat still sounds like a beat in reverse because that's dumb


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 24, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> I've now listened to this kanye west knockoff three times in reverse and I don't hear it.
> 
> @~Gesy~ you're nicer than mider, what's the backwards message. It better not be the beat still sounds like a beat in reverse because that's dumb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Skaddix (Aug 24, 2020)

Apparently Travis didn't get the Kardashian Curse despite knocking up Kylie his career is still going up and up.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Kira Yagami (Aug 26, 2020)

Just back from seeing this and ive got to say after all the hype about this and not having been to see a film in over 6 months, im extremely dissapointed.

Very messy and hard to follow plot, tries too hard to be big brain at some points that it comes off as obnoxious.
Worst of all the sound quality, a lot of the dialogue was incomprehensible, almost impossible to understand what was being said.
In certain scenes even inaudible due to the music/background noise overpowering their voices, movie couldve really benefited from having subtitles.
The score was also very unnecessarily loud at some points it left my head pounding.


Some great action scenes though, can see why this had such a massive budget but imo this was a miss and not a great experience. 6/10.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## JFF (Aug 29, 2020)

Kira Yagami said:


> Just back from seeing this and ive got to say after all the hype about this and not having been to see a film in over 6 months, im extremely dissapointed.
> 
> Very messy and hard to follow plot, tries too hard to be big brain at some points that it comes off as obnoxious.
> Worst of all the sound quality, a lot of the dialogue was incomprehensible, almost impossible to understand what was being said.
> ...



Japp, I fully agree with this review. You forgot, very, very boring. Not to say, you probably can analyze it till the end of days, but is the goal for a movie ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WT (Aug 29, 2020)

Good movie but it ends with a paradox.

His future self hires his past self to save the world who then becomes the future self and will hire the past self to save the world who then becomes...


----------



## Yasha (Aug 29, 2020)

Nolan did it again. Another Memento. Throw in some physics theories (entropy, 2nd law of thermodynamics, Feynman's interpretation of antiparticle travelling backwards in time), confusing nonlinear timelines, tense BGM, arcane jargons in character's dialogues, voila, another Nolan's masterpiece that his fans will immediately hail as GOAT and over-analyze to death.

3/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Aug 29, 2020)

Two men stand in front of an abstract painting done by a bigshot artist. Both of them have not the faintest idea what's being expressed in the painting, but pretend to be mesmerized by it all the same, while stealing glances at the other's reaction. When asked to evaluate the painting, both claim it's a masterpiece and try to out-bid each other, not wanting to come across as some unsophisticated, tasteless schmuck. The painting's value skyrockets. I call it the Nolan's Effect.

In this case, I have seen some Nolan fans threw their hands up and claimed this movie is not meant to be "understood", but "felt" lol.


----------



## JFF (Aug 29, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> Japp, I fully agree with this review. You forgot, very, very boring. Not to say, you probably can analyze it till the end of days, but is the goal for a movie ?



I like to add, you really need to spend the first hour on it, till you see its finally moving. And you need to be very focused and its comparable far more complex then other Nolan films. Hence, its was simply no fun. And he should called it Inversion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Aug 29, 2020)

Mbxx said:


> I like to add, you really need to spend the first hour on it, till you see its finally moving. And you need to be very focused and its comparable far more complex then other Nolan films. Hence, its was simply no fun. And he should called it Inversion



Tenet is an apt name, I will give it that, because of the pincer movement. Everything comes together at N, which probably stands for Nolan, in Ten minutes.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2020)

Just saw it.

Didn't get it and couldn't understand what most of the characters were saying.  Will watch again.


----------



## Iskandar (Sep 1, 2020)

Just watched it.
I missed like the first 3 minutes and i was completely lost.
I felt the film was too pretentious. Taking a simple idea and making it confusing as fuck with some mumbo jumbo science words mixed in there, just to feel "intelligent".
Also what's with the main character who accepts any crap that comes along the way without ever questioning it?
Can someone explain to me
*Spoiler*: __ 



why did his future self tried to kill his past self at the airport? What the fuck ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2020)

Yeah I missed like the first 40 mins.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 1, 2020)

You can be there 1 hr early and the result would have been same. I just played with my phone and didn't bother anymore. As said above, it's pretentious.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Yasha (Sep 1, 2020)

lol, that's mean.

I hope anti-Nolan is unmaking the film somewhere, cuz it's a film that doesn't need to exist. But alas, whatever happened, will happen.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2020)

I hear the last act is pretty good thougb. I'll probably go see it this weekend just because I miss the theater.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 3, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Just saw it.
> 
> Didn't get it and couldn't understand what most of the characters were saying.  Will watch again.


If that's what they're going for, then they're clever. Lots of people going to go watch it again = more $$$.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 3, 2020)

I don't think he's as versatile as his father, but I've been pleasantly surprised by him in his roles.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 3, 2020)

I just read of IMDB that he decided to cast him after seeing him in Ballers and approached him at the 2018 Cannes Film Festival which screened BlacKkKlansman.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 5, 2020)

Meh. Inception was so much better than this. I guess I hyped myself too much. Even for Nolan the pace was lighting fucking fast but to its absolute detriment.

And besides a cool shot and fight idea here and there, the time gimmick didn't really give anything as cool as Inception's reality warps which was already underutilized.

It just kinda sucked. I wasn't expecting that. Next time, don't make your dialogue heavy, exposition bonanza movie so fucking impossible to be understood because characters are having conversations while talking unnaturally fast while wearing layers of cloth on their mouths/masks or just muffled under obnoxiously tense music.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2020)

Idk what yall talking about i fucking loved that movie


My favorite movie is Drive though so eh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 6, 2020)

The Kitchen fight/Airport fight was fucking cool, tho. And I will always appreciate Nolan's taste for practical effects and explosions so that's something.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2020)

Which means it isn't anything to brag home about


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2020)

>brag home


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 13, 2020)

Looks like it's once again up to james cameron to bring people back to the movie theaters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 20, 2020)

WT said:


> Good movie but it ends with a paradox.
> 
> His future self hires his past self to save the world who then becomes the future self and will hire the past self to save the world who then becomes...



Call that a stable time loop.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 20, 2020)

I loved this movie. Saw the french dub which for some reason fixed the sound problem. Will buy the blueray eventually.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 29, 2020)

Barely any profit


----------



## Mider T (Sep 29, 2020)

Hard to make a large earning when theaters are still shut down for the most part.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2020)

They'll probably re-release it in theaters when things go back to normal.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 3, 2020)

Movie theaters are finally opening up here. Gonna try and see this in the next few weeks and risk it all.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> Movie theaters are finally opening up here. Gonna try and see this in the next few weeks and risk it all.


You aren't really risking anything more than anything else in your daily life.

Where is "here" though?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 6, 2020)

I was not expecting the home release to be this year, so this is kinda good news.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 9, 2020)

Last time I was in a theater was December of last year, so coming back this evening to watch Tenet felt so fuckin good. So so so so good. I couldn't have asked for a better first-movie-of-the-year experience. I watched it in IMAX, and the audio felt louder than normal. I dunno if it's just because I don't see movies in IMAX often or because I haven't been in a theater in a while, but the sound of the gunfire, explosions, and score was powerful. Despite being loud, I still couldn't make out what most of the characters were saying. Their accents, man. Their accents.....on top of not knowing what was going on half the time and not understanding the context of anything made the movie extremely confusing. Unfortunately, that did hinder the agency and stakes of the movie. I didn't know why shit was happening and why it was important for whatever plan the protagonist and Twilight's Edward were doing with the guy from Kickass. I did pick up on some things, but most of it is just jumbled pieces in my mind. The audio was so loud.

Despite all that, though....I absolutely loved the movie. It was a visual and auditory feast. The person I went with noticed that the movie was kinda blurry for the first hour of the movie but was corrected supposedly by one of the employees. So she asked one of the employees after we left the theater for free passes due to the blurriness and we got em. I was already planning on seeing the movie multiple times, so it all worked out in the end.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 28, 2020)

*
new promo for india*

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 30, 2020)

Do you think this is going to work on a smaller screen well blakstealth? Didn't see it in theaters but am planning to catch it streaming.

I think I saw dunkirk, inception, interstellar all on the big screen


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Do you think this is going to work on a smaller screen well blakstealth? Didn't see it in theaters but am planning to catch it streaming.
> 
> I think I saw dunkirk, inception, interstellar all on the big screen


Its. big screen movie, like gravity


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Skaddix (Dec 7, 2020)

LOL, I am impressed that HBO Max launched without a signature show....

No Game of Thrones Prequel....No Hogwarts Series....what is next on HBO Max that wasn't created for something else?

Expected Reaction from Nolan though


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 7, 2020)

Skaddix said:


> LOL, I am impressed that HBO Max launched without a signature show....
> 
> No Game of Thrones Prequel....No Hogwarts Series....what is next on HBO Max that wasn't created for something else?
> 
> Expected Reaction from Nolan though


It doesn't have a flagship show. But from what I gather it has the most entertaining selection to choose from.

And if blockbuster movies are being released  on there..might become Netflix's true competition.


----------



## Amol (Dec 8, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not really.
> 
> Depends on how many subscribers they get from this. If they get enough paying customers. Then they pretty much no longer require theaters if they make about the same on their own platform.


I mean for starter HBO Max is not doing that great compared to say Netflix or Disney+.

Second WB still made this decision without consulting it's partners. From what I understand Directors and big movie stars get money on DVD releases and online streaming (in addition of their salary which is decided on how much money their movie can make in theater, aka their brand value). WB is erasing money made by theatrical release and solely depending on what it may make on streaming platform. Directors and actors can lose lot of money here.
That is huge huge risk.

Marvel has right idea here. It is still going to release it's big movies on theaters and make billion dollars on them while releasing tangentially similar content (like Hawkeye series) on Disney+ to lure people to their streaming services. Marvel is maintaining proper balance.

WB is literally gambling everything like an idiot on just one thing(HBO Max).


~Gesy~ said:


> Will be an interesting experiment.


Experiment is something that you do on isolated sample. You don't throw year worth on movies on streaming platform without telling talent involved in it and still call it experiment.
It is disaster.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2020)

Lol he mad


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2020)

Amol said:


> I mean for starter HBO Max is not doing that great compared to say Netflix or Disney+.


I mean properties like Wonder Woman and Justice League 1.5 is for sure going to bring in millions of subscribers alone. Lets see how they fair after those two are released .


Amol said:


> Second WB still made this decision without consulting it's partners. From what I understand Directors and big movie stars get money on DVD releases and online streaming (in addition of their salary which is decided on how much money their movie can make in theater, aka their brand value). WB is erasing money made by theatrical release and solely depending on what it may make on streaming platform. Directors and actors can lose lot of money here.
> That is huge huge risk.


You have a point. But risk means there's a chance for success .

By keeping the movie in house. Wouldn't that mean they would now keep the 40% of profit that they would otherwise have to share with theaters?  Director and actor contracts shouldn't lose salary if this works.


Amol said:


> Experiment is something that you do on isolated sample. You don't throw year worth on movies on streaming platform without telling talent involved in it and still


You say this as if you know that theaters will be profittable again next year. That's not guaranteed.  It may turn out that it is _Marvel_ who threw away not one..but two years waiting for things to get back to normal.

And maybe by next summer we'll give WB kudos for adjusting instead of waiting.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 11, 2020)

Preordered the steelbook!


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 14, 2020)

yay ill give this a watch on the weekend 

at my house   

finally a new 2020 film to watch


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 20, 2020)

Watched it

This is a film that requires multiple watches to "understand" and catch everything in the plot. 

While I cant say this was awful, it was boring at times and insufferable. Nolan made a film just to make an action sequence forwards and backwards on the big screen. Pretty creative, but he was really lazy on the story and characters. A lot  of the scenes and tension was just not as interesting as the film made them out to be as well.

Overall, it was a lazy Nolan movie. Pointless Michael Caine cameo, ending plot twist, cheezy fight choreography and dialogue, etc.   

5/10

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 24, 2020)

I watched the movie this has to be my least favorite Nolan movie.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 3, 2021)

for the spectacle alone this movie is a 7 for me, idk, i dont hate it


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 3, 2021)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Watched it
> 
> This is a film that requires multiple watches to "understand" and catch everything in the plot.
> 
> ...





Dark Shadow said:


> I watched the movie this has to be my least favorite Nolan movie.





wibisana said:


> for the spectacle alone this movie is a 7 for me, idk, i dont hate it


you.guys.just.don't.get.art.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LadyVados (Jan 9, 2021)

It’s like any American Hollywood action movie. Caricature Russian villain. Tough guy CIA lead. Pretty blonde damsel in distress. Smooth talking, well dressed British spy who says blimey all the time. The plot twists are extremely predictable. More effort was spent on special effects than the story.

Not at all what I expected of a Christopher Nolan Movie. I wasn’t expecting much from the movie ever since the trailer. In fact I was surprised when directed by Christopher Nolan appeared at the end of the trailer. Since I didn’t think he’d ever stoop to making such popcorn pap. It’s the kind of movie Michael Bay or someone like that would make.

6/10

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2021)

Mider. Is Tenet good?


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 30, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Mider. Is Tenet good?



Average in standard of Nolan's filming so far. 

It has good plot tbh i recommend  you to  watch it.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2021)

I also didn’t see Dunkirk.


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 31, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I also didn’t see Dunkirk.


War movie mostly on battle of britain  .

If you are fan of old war movies then i think dunkirk is awesome. One of the best war movies i have ever seen in recent years.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2021)

I remember people saying they couldn't hear shit when watching it.  It was much easier for me to follow watching it at home


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 31, 2021)

Dunkirk is nice.

Tenet is a good blockbuster, but disappointing as a Nolan movie.

I also fear for Dune's box office. I need a second part


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Mider. Is Tenet good?


I still haven't seen the first 40 mins but it's okay.  Probably the weakest of Nolan's film.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 11, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> I remember people saying they couldn't hear shit when watching it.


Yeah. But it's become so much of a meme at this point for me that it's no longer a negative part of the experience but a positive one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2021)

I saw a bit of this and it made me cancel my HBO Max subscription.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2022)

Just watched it

It was dogshit lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blakstealth (May 6, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I saw a bit of this and it made me cancel my HBO Max subscription.





Shiba D. Inu said:


> Just watched it
> 
> It was dogshit lol


What are your IQ levels?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BlueDemon (May 7, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> What are your IQ levels?


After watching this? Around 10 points less


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> What are your IQ levels?


High enough to recognize it’s a shit movie.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Big Bob (May 7, 2022)

Well, at least i'm above my country's average

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (May 8, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> High enough to recognize it’s a shit movie.


I wouldn't say it's that bad, but Nolan definitely went overboard and it shows.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 10, 2022)

I dont ever want to rewatch this lmao

kinda crazy id say considering ive seen every nolan film from pre 2014 at least 10 times

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

